

My Comments to the FCC on the No Code NPRM (1983) - unimpressive
https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/net.ham-radio/9wZJQkUoty8

======
unimpressive
I read this as part of my research designing my RSS reader. Somebody in
this[0] thread mentioned trn being an awesome news reader, the only problem
was that Usenet was dead. I remembered olduse.net[1] from another HN post and
figured that was the only way I could get a decent reading experience with
trn.

[0]: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5481980>

[1]: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2622250>

